# Grafikkarte für Multimedia PC



## atlantyz (21. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Muultimedia PC zusammenzubauen, mit dem ich Filme auf meinem Fernseher anschauen kann und der gleichzeitig noch ein wenig als Server funktioniert.

Nun habe ich die Hardware auch soweit zusammen. Habe mich für den ASUS Pundit P3-P5G43 entschieden, mit nem Intel Celeron E1500 (Dualcore) mit 2 x 2,2 GHz und 4 GB Ram. Auf ihm soll nachher Vista Premium laufen. Nun soll dieser PC direkt an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen werden.

Das Problem hierbei: die Onboard Grafik kann nur VGA oder HDMI. Mein Fernseher is ne Röhre mit Scart, S-Video und Cinch Eingängen. Nun habe ich leider keinen Adapter o.ä. dafür gefunden. Allerdings besitzt der Pundit einen PCI-E x16 Slot für eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte. Allerdings muss diese "Low Profile" sein, damit sie da rein passt. Nun meine Frage: welche Graka ist "Low Profile" und hat einen S-Video Anschluss? Hab schonmal gegoogelt und ein Forum gefunden, wo die MSI 8600 GT 256 MB als "Low Profile" Graka genannt wurde. Scheinbar wird die aber nicht mehr in Deutschland vertrieben. Wenn ich mir die 8600 GT von ner anderen Firma angucken, sieht die ganz anders aus... hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir bei der Suche einer Graka helfen?

Mir reicht ne ganz einfache Graka, sie muss ja nur den Fernseher ansprechen können (der ja sowieso ne miserable Qualität hat, da analog) und sollte ruckelfrei laufen. Einzige Bedingung is eben, dass sie so niedrig ist, dass sie in den Barebone rein passt.

Liebe Grüße
Joey


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. August 2009)

Also ich hab zwar eine low profile Karte von Maxtor gefunden aber die dürfte mit einem DVI-Ausgang und einem Preis von 144€ nicht unbedingt deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Ansonsten war ich nicht in der Lage was zu finden.

Da wie du schon sagtest die Quallität mit S-Video sowieso nicht so pralle sein wird habe ich mal einen Adapter für dich aufgestobert: amazon.de

Dazu sei gesagt, dass du besser im Einzelhandel um die Ecke nach sowas fragen solltest, da das dort auch wenn es erst bestellt werden muss günstiger ausfallen dürfte.

Und wenn du dir einen neuen Fernseher kaufst achte auf einen VGA/DVI bzw. HDMI Eingang.


----------



## atlantyz (21. August 2009)

Hi,

nee, also 144 Euro für ne Grafikkarte is mir eigentlich zu teuer. Ich werd das mit dem Kabel mal ausprobieren.

Wenn ich mir mal einen neuen Fernseher kaufe, ist das bestimmt keine Röhre mehr. Da die Röhrenfernseher aber fast unzerstörbar sind und der erst 4 Jahre alt ist, habe ich den bestimmt noch ewig.

Hab ja auch über den kauf eines neuen LCD- Fernsehers nachgedacht, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir da bisher das Bild noch zu schlecht und wenn mir dann bei einem das Bild mal gefällt, kostet der gleich über 1000 Euro, während ich bei den Röhris schon die Elite für 400 Euro bekommen kann 

Ich danke dir aber trotzdem für deine Bemühungen, evtl. läuft mir ja auch mal zufällig so ne Low Profile Karte über den Weg oder es findet sich da mal was bei Ebay... 

LG
Joey


----------



## Stonefish (21. August 2009)

Ich würde auch eher zu einem Adapter raten.
Wenn der Onboad-Grafikchip nur nicht geht, weil der passende Anschluss fehlt - warum dann unötig Geld ausgeben?

Ich hab für einen ähnlichen Fall z.B. einen Scart auf VGA Adapter, google einfach ma nach "Scart VGA Adapter", wirst nen Menge finden.

Falls es wirklich ne richtige Grafikkarte sein soll (eventuell wegen späterer HD-Zuspielung durch den PC?), wäre es super wenn Du mal ein Foto von dem Gehäuse posten könntest, damit man mal einschätzen kann, wie viel Platz da noch bleibt.
Mitunter würde es ja eine Graka aus ner älteren Generation mit Passiv-Kühler tun, die sind dann nicht sonderlich groß.


----------



## atlantyz (21. August 2009)

Also, die Onboard Graka kann HDMI und VGA... nur leider kann mein Fernseher eben kein HDMI. Ansonsten ist die Onboard Graka total in Ordnung!


----------



## Stonefish (23. August 2009)

atlantyz hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten ist die Onboard Graka total in Ordnung!



Na dann spricht ja absolut nix gegen die Weiterverwendung des Onboard-Chips in Verbindung mit einem Adapter.

Zur Qualität von LCD-Fernsehern: Ja Du hast Recht, das Bild beim normalsterblichen Fernsehempfang (Kein HDTV!) ist meist wirklich miserabel - auch bei teureren Geräten.
Allerdings liegt das in vielen Fällen an der Zuspielung. Bei Zuspielung über Scart/S-Video & Co. kann glaube ich kaum ein LCD-Fernseher sich mit einer alten Röhre messen. Dennoch sind sie bei der Zuspielung per HDMI (in Deinem Fall durch Deinen Wohnzimmer-PC) doch meistens sogar besser - zumindest wenn es und DVDs und gerade um Blu-Rays geht. Auch bei der Fernseh-Qualität hängt viel davon ab, ob man ein digitales Signal oder ein analoges hat. Ersteres sieht gerade auf LCD-TVs nochmal deutlich besser aus.

Aber was das angeht, bevorzuge ich sowieso lieber Beamer. (Freie Bildschirmdiagonalen-Wahl bei kaum bis gar keinem Aufpreis und die Qualität ist auch nicht viel schlechter, vorausgesetzt man kriegt den Raum ordentlich verdunkelt.)


----------



## chmee (23. August 2009)

Moin moin..

*Low Profile Karten* gibt es genug, einfach mal eine Preissuchmaschine anwerfen zB Hier. Dieser oben genannte *VGA-TV-Adapter* ist in den seltensten Fällen nutzbar, nämlich nur dann, wenn ein PAL/NTSC-TV-konformes Signal auf dem VGA rausgeschickt werden kann. So oft ist das nicht. Für einen echten VGA-PAL-Wandler muss einiges berappt werden, soll es nicht nur 800x600 sein. Zudem solltest Du für einen Barebone auch die *Wärmeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch* einer Grafikkarte in die Auswahlkriterien einfließen lassen. zB wäre in der obigen Liste eine AMD/ATI 4350 mit TV-Out für ganze 30Euro.

Zur *Qualität von LCD* : Ich hab einen und kann nicht klagen, das Grundsignal ist DVB-T, bekannt für schreckliche Klötzchenbildung. Das sieht auf meinem LCD 37" nicht schlimmer aus als auf der Röhre davor. Sie treten aber deutlicher hervor, weil das Bild einfach schärfer ist, im Gegensatz zur "weichen" Röhre. Im Zuhausebereich gibt es keine Röhre, die die PAL-Auflösung anzeigen kann, sprich, *Consumer-CRT* kann noch nicht mal 768x576 sauber wiedergeben -> *Weich-as-weich-can*. Kein Wunder also, dass sie bevorzugt wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## atlantyz (23. August 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal für 30 Euro einen VGA -> TV Konverter (keinen Adapter!) bestellt und werde den mal ausprobieren, falls das nicht funktioniert, kann ich mir immer noch für 30 Euro ne Graka kaufen, die in den PC rein passt.

Nochmal zum Fernseher: ich habe einen digitalen Sat- Receiver, das wäre also nicht das Problem. Aber warum sollte man 1.000 Euro für ein Gerät ausgeben, was man momentan einfach noch nicht ersetzen braucht? Und wie gesagt, die Fernseher, die man sich so im Geschäft anschauen kann, haben meiner Meinung nach alle ein komisches Bild (die Röhre hat auch ein "komisches" Bild, aber die hat ja auch "nur" 300 Euro gekostet, nicht 1.000) und für ein 1.000 Euro Gerät verlange ich min. mal ein Bild, dass so scharf is wie auf meinem PC- Monitor  Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach zu utopische Vorstellungen von einem Fernseher... aber ich finde bei den LCD- Fernsehern stimmt irgendwas mit dem Qualitäts /Preis Verhältnis nicht so wirklich.


----------



## chmee (23. August 2009)

Thema LCD-Fernseher :

1. Kosten gute LCDs keine 1000Eur. Ein "guter" Einstieg ist ab etwa 500Eur machbar.

2. Du machst einen falschen Vergleich und ziehst den falschen Schluß. Natürlich hat der LCD eine höhere Auflösung, Du musst ihm auch die richtige Auflösung geben. Jeder LCD -ob PC oder TV- muss für seine optimale Wiedergabe die native Datenauflösung bekommen. Oder findest Du ein Windowsdesktop mit 800x600 auf einem 1680x1050-Display schick? PAL/Interlaced (also TV) -möglicherweise in Mpeg2 kodiert, DVB eben- sieht auch auf dem PC-Monitor bei 1920x1080 äußerst bescheiden aus. Was zum Tragen kommt, ist eine gute Upscalingtechnik, kleine Auflösungen möglichst gut hochzuskalieren..

3. Einzig eine Sache kriegen LCDs noch nicht perfekt hin, das ist das leichte Schlieren. Königsdisziplin Rasen bei einer Fußballübertragung. Vor 3-4 Jahren kam einem das Würgen, inzwischen sieht es schon sehr gut aus, aber kommt immer noch nicht an Röhre ran. Das sieht aber bei HD-Übertragung sehr viel besser aus als bei PAL auf HD upscaled. (Grad' Athletik-WM in Berlin in HD - sah trotz der "komischen" Sendereinstellungen um Welten besser als in DVBT-PAL aus.)

4. Wenn man nicht ersetzen möchte, dann braucht darüber nicht diskutiert werden

mfg chmee


----------

